# Deadly Incidents:



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Electrician dies after accident at Ken-Ton school building*

KENMORE, N.Y. (WIVB) — An official with the Kenmore-Town of Tonawanda Schools says an electrical sub-contractor has died after an accident in a district building.

He passed away on Wednesday after the incident in an electrical closet at Kenmore West High School.

The worker was electrocuted while doing routine construction work.

“The hearts and thoughts of staff are with the worker’s family and friends, and our sincerest sympathies are extended to all those affected by this loss,” the school district said.

Video:

http://wivb.com/2017/08/30/electrician-dies-after-accident-at-ken-ton-district-building/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Condolences, 
none of us in the biz like to read of us going down like this  ~CS~


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Last year an apprentice inside wireman jumped off the 53 floor of a high-rise in downtown Los Angeles. 
It puts things in a whole new perspective when it's deliberate. What would drive someone to such drastic measures? California divorce law, that's what. That poor kid was going through a nasty one according to coworkers.
Found out a few weeks later my kid was on that project, that day. He's an iron worker, and was doing some pick-up stuff on the 73 floor after the top off.
He's got pictures to prove it. Had a bunch of pics from his view of downtown from the top, the 110 freeway, the valley, straight down. That's a tall building. Then a couple at the end of the guy, in a pile, with both shoes blown off. Not much blood, died on impact.
Sometimes life's a beotch, but tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It's not the answer to every problem but, the distance of time make a huge difference. 
Some things you think you will never get over and then years later, " that sucked but, things worked out, it can only get better".


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Last year an apprentice inside wireman jumped off the 53 floor of a high-rise in downtown Los Angeles.
> It puts things in a whole new perspective when it's deliberate. What would drive someone to such drastic measures? California divorce law, that's what. That poor kid was going through a nasty one according to coworkers.


I remember being told of that one.
The questions that remain when people jump on the job site.
Was it an accident, murder, or suicide.
Then who's at fault.
Same has happened in Vegas.
At least 1 had the decency to leave a note answering the questions.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That's why I kept the waveski around.............


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> That's why I kept the waveski around.............


To throw off a highrise?











Or just in case you feel like drowning?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> That's why I kept the waveski around.............


The contemporary version of drifting off on that ice sheet.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

i dont know the details of the accident but schools around here have some of the most hacked in electrical work, anybody else notice it in your areas?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, the only thing worse than school electrical is casino electrical.


----------

